

The Future of Augmented Reality - renownedmedia
http://thomashunter.name/blog/the-future-of-augmented-reality/

======
dkersten
Google Glass is cool, but I really dislike all these phone camera AR
applications. They just don't seem at all innovative to me and it seems that
when people mention AR, thats what most people think of. People seem to forget
that AR really applies to anything where reality is augmented and there are
much cooler applications than overlaying data on a location and orientation
aware video feed on a phone using the phones camera. This comment isn't really
about the article, but more about people talking about AR in general, since
the article does talk about much more interesting forms of AR!

At the risk of tooting my own horn too much, here's an augmented reality
framework I built as my final year undergraduate project:
<http://dublindan.posterous.com/things-ive-worked-on-1> Basically, its an
augmented reality system that uses only audio as feedback. One example
application could be to guide blind people through obstacles.

Personally, I'd love to build something like that combined with Google
Glass...

~~~
renownedmedia
The article is pretty much a few pages agreeing with your first paragraph,
that AR phone apps aren't useful, but one day AR will be much cooler.

